# Blossom and Keyhole Spay



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have just been looking through some of the threads I have commented on and saw that Blossom (Tammy's Blossom aka Blossomgirl) was due to have a keyhole spay on the 13th February! Just wondered if anyone had heard or seen anything I have missed and if it all went well and that they are all ok? Sorry if this thread is in the wrong place and after all this time you would think I would have the hang of it by now but..... I haven't


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, hope all is well with Blossom


----------

